# Xorg.conf funktioniert, aber schluckt 1024x768 nicht :(

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Gentoo Freunde,

ich hab hier ein komisches Problem, meine Xorg.conf Funktioniert richtig, sogar GLX funktioniert, nur eins nicht.

die Auflösung.

- Er startet anscheinend nur immer mit 640x480

o Ich möcht aber eigentlich 1024x768@60

vieleicht seht ihr den Fehler.

Hier die Config:

```

#  X   X                                                              FF 

#   X X    OO   RR    GG           CC   OO    N N      F  F 

#    X    O   O  R R  G             C     O   O   NN N   FF 

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG       C     O   O   N   N   F 

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o     CC   OO    N   N   F 

Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier     "dualhead" 

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents" 

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

        Identifier     "singlehead" 

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents" 

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb" 

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

   Load "bitmap" 

   Load "dbe" 

#   Load "dri" 

   Load "glx" 

   Load "int10" 

   Load "record" 

   Load "type1" 

   Load "vbe" 

        SubSection "extmod" 

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA" 

        EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "DRI" 

        Mode 0666 

EndSection 

Section "Extensions" 

   Option "Composite" "Enable" 

   Option "RENDER" "Enable" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Keyboard0" 

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de" 

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105" 

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse0" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option       "Protocol" "auto" 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

        Identifier "Mouse1" 

   Driver  "mouse" 

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection 

                

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier   "Monitor0" 

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor" 

   ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

#       HorizSync    "30-60" 

#       VertRefresh  "50-70" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"             

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"               

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"              

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Identifier  "Card0" 

   Driver      "nvidia" 

   VendorName  "GeForce 2" 

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device" 

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP" 

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes" 

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes" 

   VideoRam    131072 

   Screen      0 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "Screen0" 

   Device     "Card0" 

   Monitor    "Monitor0" 

   DefaultDepth 24 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     24 

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection 

EndSection

```

Bitte, hellft mir ich weis echt nicht Was ich hier Faltsch mach :/

Liebe Grüsse

BlackBurns_gentoo

----------

## himpierre

Naja, wahrscheinlich erkennt X Deinen Monitor nicht richtig. Du hast ja in der xorg.conf keine besonderen Angaben gemacht. Zeig doch mal Deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Und nimm mal die DRI Section raus. Und versuch mal in die Section Monitor

```
Option   "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
```

 einzufügen.

t.

----------

## Vortex375

Das habe ich im nvidia-Forum aufgeschnappt:

Der nvidia Treiber hat anscheinend einen Bug und kann das Monitor EDID (da werden Infos über Wiederholraten usw. gespeichert) nicht richtig auslesen. Deshalb musst du

1. Angaben zu den Wiederholraten in der Monitor-Section hinzufügen (stehen ja bei dir schon drin, sind aber auskommentiert)

2. In der Section "Screen" (am besten nach dem "DefaultDepth 24") noch diese Zeile einfügen:

```
    Option         "UseEDID" "FALSE"
```

Sollte klappen, bei mir tuts zumindest.

Viel Glück!  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Ich danke, das ihr euch zeit nehmt!

ich hab die beiden optionen getestet,macht keinenen unterschied, - stimmt ich hab kaum angaben zum bildschirm,

Soviel ich seh ist das ein  "samtron V50" TFT -der unter windows immer mit 1024x768@60 funktionierte was für angaben solten da gesetzt werden ? und wie ambesten ?

Liebe Grüsse

BlackBurns_gentoo

----------

## himpierre

Was spuckt denn das Logfile aus?

t.

----------

## smg

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Was spuckt denn das Logfile aus?
> 
> t.

 

Ja und was ist die Spezifikation vom Monitor, also was unterstützt er als seine beste Auflösung in der er arbeiten möchte?

Bye.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

HI!

Nochmals danke für eure hilfe,

also ich weis nicht viel genauers über den Monitor, maximal is hald 1024x768 hier :

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/338-16/comparatif-18-lcd-15-pouces.html

hier das log, sorry is ein bischen lang ich kürze was langweilig is ^^:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux MultiMedia-Pc 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Fri Jun 16 02:49:35 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 17 June 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 21 19:24:50 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "dualhead"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f5 card 1458,5000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

.............................

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

...........

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0140) rev 162, Mem @ 0xf0000000/26, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf4000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B......

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

.......

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa006000 - 0xfa0067ff (0x800) MX[B]

........................

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

...........................

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

...........................

   [36] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8756

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8756  Wed Mar 29 15:15:38 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

........................

   [36] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

..........................

   [41] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDID on CRT-0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:2:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.66.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

..........................

   [42] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [44] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoAccel" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "Dac6Bit" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "ShowCache" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "MonitorLayout" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DevicePresence" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "VBERestore" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

sorry, ich hoff [code]hr werdet mehr schlau draus, :

 *Quote:*   

> [code]
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
> ...

 

aber mein Glxgears  findest das ales okey ist.

- stimmt auch, bis auf die auflösung  :Sad: 

Liebe Grüsse

Blackburns_gentoo

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Kann mir da keiner weiter helfen ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

was muss ich bei dem monitor speziel beachten was 1024 verhindern könnte. ?

Bitte ^^

Liebe Grüsse

Blackburns_gentoo

----------

## stalinski

ich häng mich mal da an...

seit heute  (gerade eben) läuft mein Rechner aufeinmal nurnoch in 1024 * 768, bisher lief er auf 1280*1024 (17" TFT)

aus dem Log:

[code]

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

...

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  359 x 287 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Serial No: A1Z035000820

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 92 kHz, PixClock max 160 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: VP181b-2

(--) NV(0): CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

(II) NV(0): Using DFP on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): Panel size is 1024 x 768

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): DFP: Using hsync range of 30.00-92.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): DFP: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-85.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

...

(II) NV(0): Mode "1280x1024" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1024 x 768.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

...

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

...

[code]

Was WTF ist die BIOS programmed panel size?

Das Panel unterstützt 1280*1024 verdammt nochmal!

achja, neulich hab ich ein update auf x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r8 durchgeführt.

Aber das kann doch net sewin,d ass die Sau aufeinmal mein TFT net mehr erkennt....

----------

## Louisdor

Hast Du denn schon mal versucht, mit xorgcfg oder xorgconfig oder X -configure eine neue Xorg.conf zu basteln?

Die alte natürlich vorher mal sichern.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## stalinski

X -configure erstellt natürlich keine neue funktionierende saubere Config, er erstellt gar nix sinnvolles, da er meine Maus net erkennt....

vorallem, wieso geht das aufeeinmal nichtmehr?

Ich denke mal ich werde diese Version maskieren, das ist doch einfach sch***

----------

## stalinski

also es läuft jetzt wieder....

Ich habe den nvidia kernel neu emerged und zusätzlich

    Option      "FlatPanel" "on"

    Option      "FixPanelSize" "on"

in der scection Device (also bei der Grafikkarte) gesetzt.

Ich würde allerdings darauf wetten, dass diese Einstellung das Funktionieren verursacht hat.

Trotzdem, das kann es irgendwie net sein...

----------

## Louisdor

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> X -configure erstellt natürlich keine neue funktionierende saubere Config, er erstellt gar nix sinnvolles, da er meine Maus net erkennt....

 Wo ist das Problem, das dann noch selber anzupassen: Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"!

Wenn Du hier im Forum öfter mal reinschaust, dann hättest Du Dich vielleicht erinnern können, dass es so geht.

Es war schon wirklich recht oft Thema hier!

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> vorallem, wieso geht das aufeeinmal nichtmehr?
> 
> Ich denke mal ich werde diese Version maskieren, das ist doch einfach sch***

 Nicht immer gleich aufregen!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## stalinski

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *stalinski wrote:*   X -configure erstellt natürlich keine neue funktionierende saubere Config, er erstellt gar nix sinnvolles, da er meine Maus net erkennt.... Wo ist das Problem, das dann noch selber anzupassen: Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"!
> 
> Wenn Du hier im Forum öfter mal reinschaust, dann hättest Du Dich vielleicht erinnern können, dass es so geht.
> 
> Es war schon wirklich recht oft Thema hier!
> ...

 

Ach, das ist das geringste Problem, vielleicht hätt ich noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich das auch so gemacht hab  :Smile: 

Nur die config hat halt trotz allem die gleichen Probleme gehabt wie die alte  :Smile: 

Naja, jetzt läufts ja wieder.

Sven

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hi , 

also ich möcht kurz anmerken das ich denk das ich nicht das selbe problem hab wie stalinski

aber dan behandeln wir eben sein problem hier. xD

ich möchte aber trotzdem nochmal kurz um hilfe wegen dem flachbildschirm bitten.

liebe Grüsse 

Ravy

----------

## Louisdor

@Blackburns_gentoo Sorry, ich hatte eigentlich mit meinem ersten Post auf Dich geantwortet!

stalinski hing sich da in der Zeit, als ich geschrieben habe, an den Thread eben dran.

Deshalb sieht es im Threadverlauf so aus, als würde ich ihm antworten!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

NovaleX, jo das hab ich shcon gesehn , ich hab das nicht hingekriegt der hat mir beim speichern andauernd fehler gebracht.

naja ich hab es jetzt  aners lösen können, hier meine config :

```

#  X   X                                         FF 

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F 

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF 

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F 

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F 

Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier     "dualhead" 

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents" 

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

        Identifier     "singlehead" 

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents" 

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb" 

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

   Load "bitmap" 

   Load "dbe" 

   Load "glx" 

   Load "int10" 

   Load "record" 

   Load "type1" 

   Load "vbe" 

        SubSection "extmod" 

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA" 

        EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "DRI" 

        Mode 0666 

EndSection 

Section "Extensions" 

   Option "Composite" "Enable" 

   Option "RENDER" "Enable" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Keyboard0" 

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de" 

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105" 

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse0" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option       "Protocol" "auto" 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

        Identifier "Mouse1" 

   Driver  "mouse" 

#   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

   Option "Protocol" "auto"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection 

                

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier   "Monitor0" 

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor" 

   ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

#       HorizSync    "30-60" 

#       VertRefresh  "50-70" 

HorizSync 30.0 - 82.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

VertRefresh 50.0 - 70.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

   Modeline "640x480" 25.175 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525 #60Hz

   Modeline "800x600" 40.12 800 848 968 1056 600 601 605 628 #60Hz

   Modeline "1024x768" 75 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

   Modeline "1024x768" 85 1024 1056 1152 1360 768 784 787 823

   ModeLine "1152x864" 65 1152 1168 1384 1480 864 865 875 985 Interlace

   Modeline "1152x864" 92 1152 1208 1368 1474 864 865 875 895

   Modeline "1152x864" 110 1152 1240 1324 1552 864 864 876 908

   Modeline "1152x864" 135 1152 1464 1592 1776 864 864 876 908

   Modeline "1152x864" 137.65 1152 1184 1312 1536 864 866 885 902 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1280x768" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795

   ModeLine "1280x800" 80.58 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 827 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1280x1024" 80 1280 1296 1512 1568 1024 1025 1037 1165 Interlace

   Modeline "1280x1024" 110 1280 1328 1512 1712 1024 1025 1028 1054

   Modeline "1280x1024" 126.5 1280 1312 1472 1696 1024 1032 1040 1068 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1280x1024" 135 1280 1312 1456 1712 1024 1027 1030 1064

   Modeline "1280x1024" 135 1280 1312 1416 1664 1024 1027 1030 1064

   Modeline "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1280x1024" 181.75 1280 1312 1440 1696 1024 1031 1046 1072 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1400x1050" 129 1400 1464 1656 1960 1050 1051 1054 1100 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1600x1200" 162 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1600x1200" 189 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 -HSync -VSync

   Modeline "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1600x1200" 220 1600 1616 1808 2080 1200 1204 1207 1244 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

   ModeLine "1800x1440" 230 1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   ModeLine "1800x1440" 250 1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   Modeline "1920x1200" 230 1920 1936 2096 2528 1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"             

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"               

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"              

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Identifier  "Card0" 

   Driver      "nvidia" 

   VendorName  "GeForce 2" 

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device" 

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP" 

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes" 

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes" 

   VideoRam    131072 

   Screen      0 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "Screen0" 

   Device     "Card0" 

   Monitor    "Monitor0" 

   DefaultDepth 24 

#   Option   "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

   Option         "UseEDID" "FALSE"

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     24 

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection 

EndSection

```

das waren diese modline,

die frage is nun ob ich das Thema schliessen soll, ich denk mal nicht sein problem besteht ja immer noch.

aber für mein teil is hier 

[solved]

danke  für die hilfe  :Wink: 

Liebe Grüsse

Black

----------

